# BLACK WALNUT SEEDS



## Buga (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello

I find large quantity of black walnut seeds,I made pendant from it,,Whot is your expirience are they eatable ?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Nov 10, 2016)

Moved this here to allow for comments.


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2016)

That's pretty cool Dario! I assume you dyed it? Tony


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 10, 2016)

Buddy of mine used to go pick walnuts off a couple trees he knew about that produced good. His hands would be dyed for weeks after messing with them! And yes we are them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 10, 2016)

Eat them!! Very tasty!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 10, 2016)

I grew up eating them, and they are still my favorite flavored nut. But they are kind of an acquired taste, seems people either love em, or hate em....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2016)

I assume these mature into walnuts?


----------



## David Hill (Nov 10, 2016)

+1 on the acquired taste.
They don't get big like the Walnuts we see in the store & at Christmas time, but they are nuts just the same.
Great use of the shell, that's really attractive as a pendant, hope the chemical that causes the color staining of skin (Juglone?--that's what gives the wood its distinctive smell) has all leached out though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 10, 2016)

You would probably want to roast them? I've never had that kind. What a great looking pendant!


----------



## Buga (Nov 10, 2016)

Pandant is made with croushed torquise 

Thanx for coments


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 10, 2016)

I get black walnuts from buddy in Virginia. He has been making pendants & earrings like yours for many years. When we slice them open we eat the inside as we go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 10, 2016)

Tough nut to crack but I find them very tasty in ice cream, cookies, and cakes. You can cook the oil out of the nut fruit and use in baking and candy. Good stuff!!


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 10, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Tough nut to crack but I find them very tasty in ice cream, cookies, and cakes. You can cook the oil out of the nut fruit and use in baking and candy. Good stuff!!




Bandsaw "cracks" them easily!!


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 10, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Bandsaw "cracks" them easily!!


Sounds like a good way to loose a finger. I'll stick to a big hammer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 10, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Sounds like a good way to loose a finger. I'll stick to a big hammer.




Got a jig to hold them so no fingers are in danger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 10, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I get black walnuts from buddy in Virginia. He has been making pendants & earrings like yours for many years. When we slice them open we eat the inside as we go!




My buddy Tom cuts them a certain way & gets a @Brink face (monkey face) pattern. He also has a disclaimer saying he's not responsible if you take your lady who's wearing these to the park & squirrels attack her!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 11, 2016)

Slice it thin, cast it in clear resin and I would use it for a neck knife scale. He He.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

